# ClamAV probleme



## SAVERSERVER (1. Aug. 2010)

Hi Till,

habe einen neuen vServer aufgesetzt .... 
... alles OK bis auf die Mails bzw. ClamAV 

danke und liebe grüsse
loisl


```
A54795A69F     9904 Sun Aug  1 07:06:34  support@hexonet.net
(host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451-4.5.0 Error in processing,  id=01481-01, virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED:  ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk  to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket  /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line  309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan unexpected  exit 50, output="LibClamAV Warning:  *********************************************************** 451-4.5.0  LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.      *** 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read  http://www.clamav.net/support/faq *** 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Warning:  *********************************************************** 451-4.5.0  LibClamAV Error: cli_hex2str(): Malformed hexstring: This ClamAV version  has reached End of Life! Please upgrade to version 0.95 or later. For  more information see  www.clamav.net/eol-clamav-094 and  www.clamav.net/download (length: 169) 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: Problem  parsing database at line 738 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: Can't load  /var/lib/amavis/tmp/clamav-fc5cc078a7065284dff535d2b293f891/daily.ndb:  Malformed database 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error: Can't load  /var/lib/clamav//daily.cvd: Malformed database 451 4.5.0 ERROR:  Malformed database" at (eval 88) line 527. (in reply to end of DATA  command))
                                         einkauf@saverserver.eu
```


----------



## SAVERSERVER (1. Aug. 2010)

*Gelöst !!!*


```
# nano /etc/apt/sources.list

und hinzufügen von:

deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free

# aptitude update
# aptitude upgrade
# /etc/init.d/amavis restart
```

nun kommen auch die mails wieder !!!


----------



## st2xo (14. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von SAVERSERVER:


> ```
> und hinzufügen von:[/quote]
> 
> Bei mir auch gelöst, danke!
> ```


----------

